# Looking for Meriwether or Coweta club



## foxwatcher (Feb 16, 2016)

Gentlemen, 
I am in search of joining a club in/around Luthersville, Greenville, Alvaton, Gay, or Moreland area.

I mainly hunt deer and squirrel. I might turkey hunt once a year if it strikes my fancy.  Please PM me or reply here with what you have.


----------



## foxwatcher (Feb 18, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## foxwatcher (Mar 15, 2016)

bump


----------



## Paulding Mark (Mar 16, 2016)

How many openings are you looking for  I might have what you are looking for.


----------



## foxwatcher (Mar 22, 2016)

bump. Mark I PM'd you, but you only log on once a year or so, so I doubt that will go anywhere lol


----------

